
Show HN: A Werewolf bot for Slack - bass_case
https://github.com/chrisgillis/slackwolf
======
anonfunction
I've never heard of this game, maybe a description or link to a wikipedia
page[1] in the readme would be good.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_(party_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mafia_\(party_game\))

~~~
giancarlostoro
I've played it as "Mafia" but never as "Werewolf" so thanks for the informed
link.

~~~
scrollaway
If you enjoy Mafia, check out Town of Salem - a web/desktop based version.
Games are quicker than usual Mafia.

[https://www.blankmediagames.com/](https://www.blankmediagames.com/)

~~~
eru
There's also `Secret Hitler'. A game that's better than its name sounds.

------
qwertyuiop924
As I don't use Slack, I'm totally building an IRC version of this. Actually,
I'd prefer frontend-agnostic, so I can hook the logic to
IRC/matrix/XMPP/websockets.

~~~
bass_case
I'm down to build this into this project. Build an IRC client in ReactPHP
(async websocket pkg) and we'll work towards the necessary abstraction to make
the game logic completely secular.

~~~
level3
You might want to look up existing IRC bots for reference (like XylBot [1]).
I'm not sure how usable the code is, but it could be useful for role ideas.

[1] [https://github.com/RossM/XylBot](https://github.com/RossM/XylBot)

------
chrislloyd
So awesome :) Thanks for putting this together. I'd love to see a Secret
Hitler bot next!

------
sandij
Nice, in my experience online Werewolves can be fun when you know each other
well but live far away. So I could imagine it working with teams on Slack. How
were your experiences thus far?

I built [https://github.com/sander/lunacy](https://github.com/sander/lunacy)
for a similar purpose (CouchDB + Node + AngularJS). After a few months it did
become a bit boring, I think mainly because the stakes are lower when dropping
out of a game doesn’t actually mean having to sit and watch others continue to
play live (you can just quit the app), and because the lack of facial
expressions that can give away roles.

------
RodericDay
Have you tried out The Resistance?

~~~
jayhuang
Resistance is one of my favourite games of this type. It's great when you have
2 or 3 really talky people. Kind of falls apart when everyone is quiet though.

~~~
bass_case
Sometimes you have to rally the group to play a second game and then they'll
get it.

I've also seen quiet groups completely come around if you act a little more
like a moderator and start asking questions. Have everyone say who they are
and why. Always ask people why they voted a certain way. Its usually not too
hard to get the quiet ones talking.

------
purpled_haze
This is neat, but I still wonder where people get the time to play games like
this.

~~~
forrestthewoods
We played Secret Hitler in the office as part of a games day.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxtemkin/secret-
hitler](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maxtemkin/secret-hitler)

~~~
bass_case
Haven't seen this game but it sounds awesome. Eager to give this one a try.

------
WA
Small nitpick: That screenshot shows a situation which shouldn't occur in the
game. If there's only 1 player left, he's the winner. So I wonder: Is there a
winning condition built in?

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder why it's written in PHP. Seems like an odd choice.

~~~
bass_case
It's what I'm most familiar with and I didn't want to spend a lot of time
building it.

There is a great Slack RTM client written with ReactPHP
([http://reactphp.org/](http://reactphp.org/)) that I took advantage of.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
You should really consider investing time in learning more languages.

------
zorrb
Really cool. I built something similar in python for giggles a couple months
ago [1]. One day I'll get around to implementing other roles. Honestly the
most fun part of it was co-workers hilarious attempts to break the script.
```!vote DROP TABLES```

[https://github.com/nickweinberg/werewolf-
slackbot](https://github.com/nickweinberg/werewolf-slackbot)

------
an4rchy
It's a fun group game... glad to see another addition to the growing list of
Slack games...

------
arcatek
Lycanobot is an IRC bot with much more roles:

[http://dotsec.fr/index.php/Lycanobot](http://dotsec.fr/index.php/Lycanobot)

------
kiernanmcgowan
Very cool! I wonder how the game dynamic changes when people are not required
to be in the same room as each other.

------
entelect
Anyone know how to host this on Heroku?

------
itake
ha, this is perfect. love it. sharing

